# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  is becca pregnant?

## 9161leanne

does anyone know if becca is pregnant as it says in the hollyoaks.com guides she thinks she is?

----------


## Lennie

No she isnt - i think its a false alarm and this makes her certain that she doesnt want a baby with Jake

----------


## Penguin8191

i think she should have a baby but with justin. he would be such a good daddy aww! i dont like her and jake together

----------


## Bree

> i think she should have a baby but with justin. he would be such a good daddy aww! i dont like her and jake together


same here  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> i think she should have a baby but with justin. he would be such a good daddy aww! i dont like her and jake together


It would be sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

tottaly becca and justin make a cute couple

----------


## Katy

but Justins only a baby himself. I feel so sorry for Jake as hed be such a good dad to.

----------


## Lennie

> tottaly becca and justin make a cute couple


And i obviously agree - lol

Not only as well, but they understand each other and have that spark and passion which needs to be in a relationship.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think its a it too early for them to have a baby together its a lot of responsibility, theyre not in a serious relationship and hes only like 16!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awwww I think Justin would make such a dad! I think Jake would aswell, but I prefer Justin and Becca together

----------


## Bree

> Awwww I think Justin would make such a dad! I think Jake would aswell, but I prefer Justin and Becca together


yeah i do think jake would make a good dad but justin and becca go better togther jake needs to find someone who loves him cause he is real cute

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> i think she should have a baby but with justin. he would be such a good daddy aww! i dont like her and jake together


He's a bit young for all that though.

----------


## Debs

i hope it is just a false alarm as the whole have an affair and get pregant by that person has been doe so many times!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i think its getting boring now. its becoming a bit predictable. i hope the writers make soap history and for once leave a couple to have a happy life where neither partner has a affair or gets pregant by someone else, but to make them live happierly. leaving justin to find someone else to mope about after. lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think its getting boring now.


I have to agree. Over 6 months this has been going on now!  :Nono:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Angeltigger

Even i am gettin bored and i like Justin

----------


## Bree

yeah they should just get togther thats what i think

----------


## Lennie

The storyline mainly has been in the background (but going on) as the stabbing/trial was happening, and now after Xmas its taking place.

Its good that they have developed it and are developing it, and i am enjoying it  :Big Grin:

----------


## 9161leanne

it has been going on forever but that is soaps for ya! they keep you guessing right up until the last minute

its exciting cos its forbidden
i think a baby storyline would be good with jake discovering he cant have kids after becca discovering she is pregnant, and the father being justin

would add so much suspense to the storyline
it is definately keeping me hooked at the moment

think j is gorgeous

----------


## Debs

> it has been going on forever but that is soaps for ya! they keep you guessing right up until the last minute
> 
> its exciting cos its forbidden
> i think a baby storyline would be good with jake discovering he cant have kids after becca discovering she is pregnant, and the father being justin
> 
> would add so much suspense to the storyline
> it is definately keeping me hooked at the moment
> 
> think j is gorgeous


 
but its been done so many times before in other soaps that id just find it predictable and dull!

cant she just leave jake and go off with justin!

----------


## 9161leanne

that is true, just like all soaps repeat other storylines, does get boring after a while

i suppose same as in other soaps they have affairs leave whoever they are married to for someone else

i just happen the think the teacher/student has hardly been done much apart from home and away years ago

i do agree a pregnancy thing would be a bit sick if j was the father, i can just imagine what liz would say

----------

